
CloudBees acquires Codeship as devops consolidates - moritzplassnig
https://techcrunch.com/2018/02/06/cloudbees-acquires-codeship-as-devops-consolidates/
======
moritzplassnig
Codeship founder here: Happy to answer any questions, especially if you are a
Codeship user/customer :)

~~~
pselbert
Is there a long term plan for the Codeship domain, blog, and the content that
you've generated?

I ask this because I've written content for the Codeship blog before and have
links to it from my personal blog. If the content is going to vanish I'd like
to publish it directly rather than have it lost to the ether.

~~~
jlgaddis
Having seen this before firsthand (even when told it wasn't going away), I'd
recommend you take a few moments to make copies of anything you might want in
the future.

------
hkarthik
I'm surprised we haven't seen more consolidation of companies whose primary
product is related to developer experience.

I always thought either Github or Microsoft would start snatching up all these
small companies to integrate them more tightly to sell as end to end packages.

Anyone in this space have any insight into why that hasn't happened yet?

~~~
pm90
GitLab has been doing an excellent work of integrating CI/CD tools with their
code hosting solution; I'm guessing thats what you're talking about.

Specifically for Github, I believe they want to focus on hosting and
developing (reviewing and managing) code and not on _owning_ the CI/CD tools.
They do provide many many integrations with different tools (TravisCI, Jenkins
etc.). Which is a good thing: I want Github to be working on making code
development better and remain agnostic of pipeline tools, which come and go as
fashion dictates (OK I'm being a little harsh but my point is that I should be
able to choose my CI/CD tools while having all my code live in Github).

~~~
colbyh
It would benefit Github to own a CI/CD tool if said tool was used in the vast
majority of projects and there was little worry about disrupting the rest.
E.g. if Codeship was used by 99% of Github customers it would totally make
sense for them to purchase the co and integrate more tightly.

But since the pipeline space is varied and rich, as you say, they benefit
quite a bit by being a centralized tool that connects to all of them. Just
pointing out that should that change in the future (in some unrelated area,
say code review as a service?) we could very well see GH plop down a ton of
cash and break out of that "code development tools" vertical.

~~~
moritzplassnig
I think that's a good point. There's quite some fragmentation in the cloud
CI/CD space (if we look beyond Jenkins). If necessary, GitHub could still
acquire down the road. The downside risk is small.

------
mooreds
Here's the announcement from codeship: [https://blog.codeship.com/codeship-
acquired-by-cloudbees/](https://blog.codeship.com/codeship-acquired-by-
cloudbees/)

